# This one is a challenge



## LDH CPC CPMA (Jan 12, 2010)

This one is a good one. I am getting ready to audit this note. the patient is new to our office and she is coming in for stent removal she just had a lithotripsy done prior to coming here she is seeing a dr in Kansas City. How would you audit this? ANYONE?


----------



## LLovett (Jan 13, 2010)

Not sure I understand the question. 

I would consider the E/M service as a new patient. Doesn't sound like a consult was requested, just a change of providers. Since your providers did not do any procedures for her the global periods would not apply unless you agreed to take over the post op management but it doesn't sound like that is the case.

Sorry if I am way off in answering but not sure what the question is.

Laura, CPC, CPMA, CEMC


----------



## LDH CPC CPMA (Jan 13, 2010)

it wasn't a  question, it was just a scenario,and you were right. I just finished auditing it and I considered it a new patient as well. Thank you


----------



## Walker22 (Jan 13, 2010)

My grammar is a little rusty, but I'm pretty sure "How would you audit this?" is a question...LOL


----------



## FTessaBartels (Jan 13, 2010)

*Modifier 55*

If the procedure was done elsewhere and she is coming to you now for her postoperative management I would use the primary procedure code with a -55 modifier (the original surgeon should use a -56 modifier).

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

